# Higher local nicotine needed



## DanielSLP (19/10/16)

Is there anybody willing to sell me 100mg nicotine in pg. I've read over every regulation and it is not illegal to sell higher concentrations than 36mg/ml. 

So are any of the shops going to start offering higher concetration? Obviously I get the safety issue, but what about the more experienced people that know how to safely handle nicotine? 

Even in terms of safety, it would be my responsibility as a consumer to be careful. I wouldnt buy a car from a salesman and have him dictate if I would be allowed to drive the car, because my driving might be unsafe at higher speeds.


----------

